# Question regarding Digestive Enzymes



## Dr Bloat (Nov 8, 2013)

Hi. I've been eating Digestive Enzymes to aid my digestion for over a year now and it really helps. Could the use of these pills potentially hammer my own natural ability to produce these enzymes?

For instance, It's well known that steroid users will pretty much destroy their own testosteron production once they stop using the juice. How about digestive enzymes then? They're also artificially produced. Will my body think; "There's no need to produce these enzymes. There's plenty of them!" or does it keep the same production rate regardless of the artificial intake?

If I don't eat these pills I will transform into a severly bloated entity capable of redecorating the royal porcelain numerous times a day. My IBS is strongly connected to my ability to digest food.

What's your take on this?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I haven't heard of any issues with people who don't need the enzymes not ever being able to stop them just fine.

Now people taking the prescription ones for medical conditions where they never made them to start with will need to keep taking them.

FWIW most of the enzymes are digested with the other proteins so it isn't like steroids where they circulate in your body in that way and get back to the organs that regulate how much of what you make.

Generally for bloating the thought is they don't really change how much food you digest, (unless you are taking lactase which does change how much lactose you digest). For bloating it seems more the way they signal the stomach when they are initally swallowed that seems to help tamp down other signals that trigger the bloating response (which any person can bloat up given a calorie dense meal).


----------

